# Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???



## Hackersepp (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo !

Ich fische an einem ca 30 - 50 m breitem Fluss, und versuche Hecht und Zander zu erwischen.

Im Fluss kann man den Köfi fast nur stationär anbieten (Blei am Grund), da ja eine Pose wegtreiben würde. => Zu viel Arbeit, wenn man stationär fischen will (neben einem Futterplatz für Weissfische)

Auf jedenfall ist der Grund so extrem bekrautet, dass der Köderfisch darin versinkt, und sich im Kraut verfängt.

Also kam mir die Idee, den Köderfisch auftreiben zu lassen.

=> Styropor, Holz...???

gedacht, getan : 

Styropor Stückchen genommen, und in den Fisch gesteckt.

Da gab es schon das erste Problem: Der Köfi hat ein so kleines Maul, dass man das Styropor nur in sehr kleinen Mengen in den Fisch einfügen kann.

=> Der fisch treibt nicht auf....

Wie stelle ich es also am besten an, dass ich einen Köderfisch zum "Schweben" bringe.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,

Gruss ausm Wojd, Mathias|supergri:m:m


----------



## Zocker (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

wie groß sind denn die Köfis die du fischt!

Also ich arbeite auch mit Balsaholz was es in runden stangen gibt! Die kannst du dann vorne ins maul hereindrücken sag ich mal. Anderes Holz sollte auch gehen da es ja schwimmt! 

Hab schonmal gesehen das jemand den Fisch unten aufgeschnitten hat mit einem kleinen schnitt und somit das Styropor eingeführt hat. Danach hat er den Fisch mit dünner mono wieder zugenäht. Sollte auch gehen!

mfg
Zocker


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*



Zocker schrieb:


> wie groß sind denn die Köfis die du fischt!
> 
> Hab schonmal gesehen das jemand den Fisch unten aufgeschnitten hat mit einem kleinen schnitt und somit das Styropor eingeführt hat. Danach hat er den Fisch mit dünner mono wieder zugenäht. Sollte auch gehen!
> 
> ...



genau so mach ichs auch..wobei ich ordentlich Styropor reinstopfen würde da die Strömung ihn sonst wieder runter drückt.
Oder du versuchst mal nen kleinen Köfi an der Dropshot-Montage anzubieten


----------



## Zocker (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Oder du versuchst mal nen kleinen Köfi an der Dropshot-Montage anzubieten



Das sagt mir nix?! Was das denn?!


----------



## AL3X (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

oder du nimmst eine unterwasserpose  ( auftriebspose )


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*



Zocker schrieb:


> Das sagt mir nix?! Was das denn?!



Ist mit der Paternostermontage verwandt benutz mal die Boardsuche nach Dropshot da wirst du fündig.


----------



## Imperator (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Hi,
ich benutze immer eine Spritze mit Luft um den Köfis den passenden Auftrieb zu verpassen.

Mfg
Imperator


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*



Imperator schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich benutze immer eine Spritze mit Luft um den Köfis den passenden Auftrieb zu verpassen.
> 
> Mfg
> Imperator


 
Das reicht leider nicht..meiner Beobachtung nach entweicht die Luft aus dem Köfi oder aber die Strömung drückt ihn auf den Grund weil das nicht genug auftrieb liefert.


----------



## bazawe (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Schneide das Rückenstück weg, aber vorsichtig so daß die Schwimmblase nicht verletzt wird. So hat der Köfi genügend Auftrieb und duftet auch noch.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Fishing-Conny (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

entweder mit ner unterwasserpose wie sie beim wallerangeln üblich sind(in ner kleinen ausführung versteht sich ^^) oder eben ein großes tiroler hölzchen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Da gibt´s doch ne ultimative Montage für! Stammt eigentlich vom Wallerfischen, kann man ja aber auch etwas "leichter" bzw. feiner konstruieren:






_Copyright @ http://www.team-unique.eu/Welsangeln.html_


----------



## andreas0815 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich fische an einem ca 30 - 50 m breitem Fluss, und versuche Hecht und Zander zu erwischen.
> 
> ...


 

*Hallo,*


gibt auch folgende Möglichkeit!!

..............ein Versuch ist es allemal wert............



_____________________Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Meine Köderfische reichen von ca 10 - 25 cm .

DAnke für die vielen Vorschläge!

Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren, 

gruß:vik:#6


----------



## mowerpac (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Hallo, 

Ich habe mir für den Bongsieler Kanal (Gewässereigenschaften ähnlich) eine Boje aus einer 0,5 L PET Flasche, Stein, Draht u Schnur gebastelt eigentlich sehr einfach. In den Fangdraht dann einfach die Hauptschnur mit dem Köfi an der Pose treiben lassen, kleines Birnenblei vors Vorfach und der Köfi spielt schön in der Strömung in beliebiger/ frei bestimmbarer Höhe (hilft auf jeden Fall gegen Krabben). Sieht gut aus, gefangen habe ich damit allerdings noch nicht, habe es aber auch erst zweimal a 5-6 Stunden probiert.


----------



## trout-spezi (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

wie sieht es denn einfach mit ner stellfischrute aus? kommste auch mit raus, kannst mit pose fischen und hast keinen stress...

bei ner grundmontage würd ich auch n auftiebsholz nehmen oder ne fertige auftriebsmontage.

mfg


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Ne Stellfischrute um 7,50m wie trout-spezi zuvor sagte. #6


----------



## CarpioDiem (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

wie stark is denn die strömung? weil ich fisch am neckar mit ner ganz simplen montage und der köderfisch "schwebt".
an die hauptschnur kommt ein ganz normaler wirbel mit karabiner.
in den wirbel wird eine schnur(so lang die schnur ist, so hoch schwebt der köderfisch über grund) an der das blei hängt eingehängt und noch das vorfach mit dem haken(köderfisch) eingehängt. 
Durch die strömung bleibt der köderfisch in der waagrechten. Die ruten muss man dazu gen himmel stellen und die rutenspitzen dienen als bissanzeiger.
Durch die strömung taumelt der Köderfisch dazu noch sehr schön (um verwicklungen zu vermeiden kann man an das vorfach auch noch nen dreierwirbel binden)
ich fische aber am liebsten mit fischfetzen an dieser montage.

zum besseren verständniss hab ich noch ein bild beigefügt

greetz


----------



## trout-spezi (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

spürt der fisch nicht beim anbiss zuviel wiederstand?
falls er abzieht muss er doch das blei mitschleifen oder hab ich was falsch verstanden? bzw oder schlägst du mit fetzen sofort an?
mfg


----------



## CarpioDiem (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

jo gut das dus sagst ^^ hab ich vergessen... 
wenns beißt, (die fische denken ja das das schwimmt, also geht das recht ordentlich von statten ^^ ) dann biegt sich die rute ganz schön und dann muss man reflexe zeigen und gleich anhieb setzen ^^ deswegen fisch ich mit fetzen die etwas größer sind als der haken. dann kann man gleich den anhieb setzen. 
ja zum fisch abziehen lassen is da keine zeit ^^ da wird gleich angehaun und bis jetzt hats immer geklappt... Zander, Hecht, Bachforellen, Aal und Barben...
man muss halt schnell sein, aber ich finde das ist recht spannend. 
Also Forellen haken sich auch sehr leicht selbst ^^ 
Und das schöne is die schlucken nicht. Also der haken ist zu 90% in der vorderen Maulpartie und man kann ihn sehr sanft zurücksetzen, falls untermaßig o.Ä. 

greetz

PS: für sicheren Stand der Rute sorgen!! (Rodpod oder so steckrutenhalter wo so n rohr drann is wo man den griff der rute reinsteckt... (je nach gelände)


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

das würd ich an der Heavy-Feeder machen dann mekt man den Biss Frühzeitig und hat ein paar Sekunden mehr Zeit zu reagieren.


----------



## CarpioDiem (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Jop, stimm ich dir zu! Heavy-Feeder eignet sich wahrscheinlich am besten. Man muss halt die Stärken der Spitzen ausprobiern, da es manchmal nach nem Biss aussieht (wenn man zu leichte spitzen hat) wobei sich blos der Köfi in der strömung dreht 
(bei Fischfetzen ist der Widerstand geringer, also auch weniger Rutenspitzenbewegung)

greetz


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Mir gefällt die Montage von CarpioDiem sehr gut,und ich denke das funktioniert sicher
auch in starker Strömung.Dann muß mann halt das Bleigewicht erhöhen und dieses dürfte 
auch zu einem Selbsthakeffekt führen.
Ich habe vor Jahren in der Jagst mit der Exori Strömungspose experimentiert und war
damit erfolgreich.Die funktioniert wie ein Scherbrett und mann kann damit kontrolliert
sogar die andere Flußseite beangeln.So habe ich meine Köderfische gezielt vor im Wasser
stehenden Weidenbüschen geparkt,und den einen oder anderen Hecht rausgezaubert.

Taxidermist


----------



## trout-spezi (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

kenn ich gar nicht, haste da mal nen link zu zwecks montage etc.? hört sich gut an!

mfg


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

@trout-spezi,mit einem Link kann ich leider nicht dienen,weiß auch gar nicht ob die noch
im Handel sind.Ich habe die Strömungsposen Anfang der 90er gekauft,zwischenzeitlich
habe ich mir aber selbst welche gebaut,da die alten kaputt waren,b.z.w.mir etwas zu
wenig Tragkraft hatten.Wie schon gesagt um Prinzip wie ein Sideplaner aufgebaut.

Taxidermist


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

keine schlechte Sache..kannst du evtl. mal Fotos machen? sowas könnte ich sehr gut für die Fulda brauchen um an die unzugänglichen Stellen genüber zu kommen.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

@Wallerschreck,jetzt muss ich den nächsten entäuschen,hab mir schon fast gedacht das
die Frage mit dem Photo kommt.Ich habe leider keine Digicam,und bin auch zu blöd eine
Grafik zu erstellen.Ich werde aber mal versuchen zu Googeln,könntet ihr aber auch selbst
machen.Die Teile waren wie schon gesagt von Exori und hießen Strömungspose.
Das Prinzip ist genial einfach,mann konnte sie an gespannter Schnur über den Fluß wandern lassen,und bei erreichen der Position an der ebenfalls gespannter Schnur  stehen  lassen.Ich habe damit auf höchstens 20m gefischt,und die Schnur an steil
hoch stehender Rute möglichst aus dem Wasser gehalten,hat so einwandfrei funktioniert.

Taxidermist


----------



## mowerpac (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Auch sehr interessante Varianten! Aber die "dropshotvariante" mit dem Grundblei von CarpioDiem hätte halt den Nachteil das man sofort anschlagen muss...bei vier Ruten am Kanal verteilt nicht optimal. Funktioniert das mit den Strömungsposen wirklich?
Sind das solche :


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

@mowerpac,die sind es nicht,die ganz rechts kommt dem noch am nächsten.Soweit
ich das sehe sind das Friedfischposen.Ich habe jetzt gegoogelt und dabei kam raus,
das Stollenwerk sie noch bis 2004 im Programm hatte,das stand dort jedenfalls in einem
Blinkerforum,nur leider ohne Bild.Im Moment weiß ich auch nicht weiter.
Auf der Exori Seite sind sie jedenfalls nicht drauf,ich werde aber weiter recherchieren.

Taxidermist


----------



## The_Pitbull (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Hi in einer der letzten Angelwochen war diese Pose drinne bin mir ganz sicher, viehlleicht kann ja grad einer mal schauen ich finds grad nicht.Gruß Pitbull


----------



## mowerpac (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Schon jemand eine gefunden?
Wenn die so funktionieren wie beschrieben wären die doch echt ein Hit! Wie kann man soetwas aus dem Programm nehmen?


----------



## Slimfast (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

kann mir jemand villeicht ein Bild/Grafig davon zeigen, wie man Köfis natürlich überm Grund anbietet???


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

@ mowerpac!

Diese Posen hat unser LocalDealer im Programm. Das sind eigentlich spezielle 
Stipperposen aber ich denke wenn man den Köfi schwer genug macht kann das 
selbst bei uns funktionieren.

Wenn Du möchtest kann ich das nächste Mal nachsehen 
ob was passendes für Dich dabei ist.


----------



## Slimfast (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

das wäre nett danke


----------



## Slimfast (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

weist du wie der Köderfisch leicht überm Grund treibt????


----------



## mowerpac (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Gefunden?
Ist zwar keine Exori und kommt wieder einmal eigentlich aus der Friedfischerei, aber die könnte doch auch funktionieren oder nicht? Teuer genug ist sie ja:c

http://www.esox-angelsachse.de/themen/angelgeraete/bissanzeiger/bissanzeiger_text/cralusso.htm

https://www.treffpunkt-shop.de/shop/toni-s-angelshop/fliesswasser-schwimmer/surf-fliesswasser/de/


----------



## mowerpac (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

@Torsk Ni
Welcher Localdealer denn? Komme ja auch aus Norddütschland. Die originale Exori?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Der Laden gehört Uwe Remmert und ist in Nienburg (ca 140KM südlich von Dir)
Marken weiss ich keine aus dem Kopf aber Uwe ist bei den 
Stippern wohl bekannt (denke ich)


----------



## zanderzone (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Einfach den Fisch unten im Bauch anstechen (natürlich nicht zu groß) und ein längliches Stück Steropor rein und bis nach hinten durchschieben! Braucht nichts zu  genäht werden! Hält auch so! Is ne super Sache, so habe ich schon sehr viele Zander fangen können!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Taxidermist (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Die von mowerpac geposteten Posen kommen der Orginal Exori schon sehr nahe,jedenfalls
vom Wirkprinzip her.Es wäre interessant zu wissen ob die mit maximal 20g Tragkraft ausreichen einen Köfi zu tragen.
Ich habe vor am Montag mal eine E-Mail Anfrage an Exori zu machen,ob mann eventuell
ein altes Prospekt kriegt,oder ähnliche  Unterlagen (Nachbau?)

Taxidermist


----------



## Slimfast (17. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

danke: Zanderzone

ich werde es mal versuchen


----------



## Wolfsburger (25. September 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Hallo, ich muss leider diesem Thread wiederbeleben. Ich habe in geringer Zeit vor an ein ziemlich flachhes Gewässer zu angeln und ebenfalls mit auftreibenden Köfi den Zander´n nachzustellen. Ausgeuckt habe ich mir eine Spiromontage. Doch nun meine Frage. Angenommen ich fülle den Köfi mit Balsaholz, wieviel gramm Blei benötige ich dann um den Köfi im Mittelwasser zu halten ?


----------



## Wonder (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich fische an einem ca 30 - 50 m breitem Fluss, und versuche Hecht und Zander zu erwischen.
> 
> ...



Nimm die Naab-Montage mit einer kleinen U-Pose.

Ist zwar fürs Wallerfischen gedacht, bringt aber in "Klein" genau das, was Du möchtest...

Also Vorblei laufend auf die Hauptschnur, dahinter deine Posenmontage.

Blei bleibt am "hot-spot" liegen, und deine Posenmontage kannst du durch Zugeben oder Zurückholen der Hauptschnur genau in der Tiefe  anbieten wo Du hin willst.

Vorteil: kannst auch soviel Hauptschnur zugeben, dass dein Köder weiter Flußab laufen lassen kannst.


----------



## ameisentattoo (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Ich habe in geringer Zeit vor ....



Mit "geringer Zeit" waren bestimmt deutlich weniger als 3Jahre gemeint... :q


----------



## Gizzmo (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch im Fluss über Grund angeboten, wie ???*

Der hat sich doch nur Zeit genommen, um einen möglichst praktikablen Hinweis zu liefern 

greetz


----------

